# Any way to stream FULL Albums??



## harrison987 (Jun 30, 2018)

Soooooooooo...quick question...

When I do an album or artist search...lets say, Linkin Park...and I choose Linkin Park, "Hybrid Theory"...I click on the album cover.

What I am "expecting" is to hear the entire Hybrid Theory Album. Instead, it connects me to "Hybrid Theory Radio"...plays one entire song from the actual album...and then jumps to a "similar" band. It does not stay on the band or album I have chosen, and randomly generates groups I could not care less about.

I then have to fast forward numerous times to get back to the artist/group I chose.

is this normal? Any way to play one artist/group, and not have the system keep playing and recommending other artists??

TIA

Mike


----------



## Tmo6 (Jul 3, 2018)

Sorry, bud, but this ain't Spotify, more like Pandora... You get what Slacker radio will give you...


----------



## jrzapata (Apr 23, 2018)

is this normal? 
Sadly it is. 

Any way to play one artist/group,and not have the system keep playing and recommending other artists??
Get Apple Music. Spotify. YouTube music. And stream on Bluetooth


----------



## Janus67 (Jul 28, 2016)

or I believe if you paid for the slacker premium service (~$10/mo) you can make your own play lists and such.


----------

